# Need Some Opinions / Texas CHL



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

A while back the wife and I had thought about getting Texas CHLs. After the law change in September I decided to pass on the CHL and carry only when traveling to certain places. It made sense to me because I can't carry a weapon on my jobs property, so I would only carry while traveling on my days off.

My wife recently decided that she would like to carry in her car, but then found out that she can carry on her jobs property. Another girl there carries, and they started talking and it brought getting our CHLs back up again. 

I'm just going back and forth on if it's really necessary considering we can already car carry. I know many of you carry on your persons everyday, and wanted to get your opinions. Is it worth getting if I will only carry on my days off??

Sorry for the long post. All you opinions are greatly appreciated.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I say get it and express your rights that you still have (we don't here). There's really no reason not to get it in my opinion.

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We have always been able to open carry in Arizona but I got my CCW anyway.

Go for it if for no other reason, to stand up for your rights.


:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, to me it boils down to exersizing a right that really should not require a piece of paper but I guess that's a way to at least keep people wanting it to to be somewhat trained.

Bottom line is our rights, like our muscles if not used waste away. Every person applying shows those that wish to totally take our rights away that tere are peple out there that wish not to let their lives hang in the balance of a 911 opperator that might or might not get help to you in time. 

It's better to have it and not need it than to ned it and not have it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Get it.

Yes, it is worth the time and money you spend to have it. 

Where do you go on your off time?

People say they only carry when they are going someplace that they are at risk.

If you know you are at risk, don't go there.

The gun is for when you are suprised to find that a threat is present, not for a planned excursion into someplace you anticipate using your gun.

Think about what the lawyers would say about you in court if you told them you only carried when you thought you would need it.

Anyway, barring a crystal ball, you never know you need your gun until you need it. And having the CHL just decreases some of the complications about "can I or can't I have my gun with me?"

Yes.

Its worth it.

For both of you.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

One more thing ...

Taking the CHL class shows that you are concerned enough about carrying your gun responsibly, that you have put forth effort in getting education about the laws and responsibilities of carrying a gun. And it shows that you have demonstrated at least minimal profeciency in shooting your gun.

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Get it. It's a right, it's needed, and it's FUN! :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry a gun for the same reason I have a fire extinguisher in my house and a spare tire in my car; you never know when you're going to need it, and when you do need it, you'd better have it.

Get the permit!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

No second thoughts required. Get it, and the sooner the better!!!:smt023


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

wow thanks for the fast responses guys!!

I will definitely sign us up for the class ASAP. I never really thought of it the way you guys put it, but it makes perfect sense. 

Now I guess I should start shopping for a couple of CC pistols.


----------

